# Eure kreativen Ideen und Wünsche für ein Arbeits-/PC-Zimmer



## m4soN (23. April 2014)

*Eure kreativen Ideen und Wünsche für ein Arbeits-/PC-Zimmer*

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren was in euren Köpfen so an außergewöhnlichen und kreativen Ideen für die Gestaltung eines neuen/eigenen PC bzw. Arbeitszimmers rumschwirren.

Was wolltet ihr schon immer haben oder zu welcher Bastelei würdet ihr euch hinreissen lassen? Mir fehlt in meinem Raum noch das gewisse etwas und erhoffe mir hier einen netten Austausch mit coolen Ideen.


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2014)

*AW: Eure kreativen Ideen und Wünsche für ein Arbeits-/PC-Zimmer*

Gemütliche Vorhänge.


----------

